# Frustrated and ****** off..



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

After two rounds of Clomid that haven't helped my eggs to grow past 12mm, (highest dose), I've been told by my doctor to try injections. Which he doesn't manage. So I now have to find someone that will see me, tell me what I need, how much I need, When I need it, what scans and when I need, etc. 

Every number I've called is ridiculously unhelpful - no one knows what I'm on about, - how hard can it be? I need to see a consultant about Gonal F stimulation, I need a prescription and I need tracking - the IUI is still being done in the same place. 

Can anyone name a clinic that can help in London?


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Who prescribed the Clomid? Your GP?

Who's carrying out the IUI? Did you have it on the NHS?

My IUI was carried out by the NHS infertility clinic at my local hospital, and they issued the prescriptions for the injections too.


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think to start off with you you're going to need a referral letter from your GP to either Gynae/Fertility Dept at your local hospital (if they offer this) or if you want to go private a standard one that you can send out.

My situation is not the same as yours - both my GP and Gynae Dept initially said that they wouldn't even prescribe Clomid - not because of my circumstances but because neither of them could do the follicle tracking or prescribe?!  GP then agreed providing that I had the scans also, but could not offer any assistance as to where I would get these from other than to go privately.

Have you tried www.hfea.gov.uk .  There's loads of information on here and guidelines.  I've seen it mentioned on these boards before.  

I'd go back to GP and get him to look into this.  If he can't finish what he started then the very least he should do is guide you to where you need to be next.  He must know that regardless as to where you end up he's going to have to give you a referal and make sure they have your records.  What a twit!

Hope you get your answers and help soon.  

If you call Same Day Doctor in London (I've used - very professional set-up) they will make enquiries with gynaecologists that they refer patients to and find out whether they will do the scans and injections.  They get back to you very quickly.  I don't know how the whole business of NHS referrals to private consultants works or whether it is something they would do, but it is worth looking into.  

/links


----------



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

borderbound said:


> After two rounds of Clomid that haven't helped my eggs to grow past 12mm, (highest dose), I've been told by my doctor to try injections. Which he doesn't manage. So I now have to find someone that will see me, tell me what I need, how much I need, When I need it, what scans and when I need, etc.
> 
> Every number I've called is ridiculously unhelpful - no one knows what I'm on about, - how hard can it be? I need to see a consultant about Gonal F stimulation, I need a prescription and I need tracking - the IUI is still being done in the same place.
> 
> ...


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't been accepted to the NHS in my area, - don't even get me started on that one  cost me a bitter fortune. (They wouldn't even put out for my blood tests) i was seeing a fertility specialist in Harley street who cost a FORTUNE - I couldn't believe it when he said he doesn't monitor it because it needs 'intense supervision...' - yes, that's what Im paying you £250 a scan for. 

BearBear - I have been the londons women clinic - 78 haley street right? I went there for follicle tracking, Ive asked them over and over (by phone) if they deal with injections and they've been beyond useless at giving me information - not called back, not known, one receptionist even asked me to spell Gonal F.... 

 Sometimes I really wonder if I should just give up and go for Adoption. It's cost me thousands of pounds, my skin, hair, everything is awful, my moods are constantly low or irritable - and I haven't even got to IUI stage. 

 Sorry - feeling sorry for myself moment.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh darling
Don't give up hope yet  why don't you look into a broad for treatment as it is so much cheaper then in London as London are so so expensive and rip off when you think they would want you to have your dream baby.
I will pm you soon
Becky xx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I really feel for you.  It can be very difficult when you have no option but to go down the private route - not only is it extortionately priced but it's difficult to know where to turn to get the information.  

London Fertility Centre (part of Spire Fertility) will do the IUI, scans and prescribe.  Their website is www.spirehealthcare.com .  It took me a while to get a response when I contacted them online - about 7 days, but I think your best response is NOT going to be through phoning around but to have something in writing.  

From a quick search on the internet is looks like some people are prescribed Gonal F whilst others get prescribed Menopur, Ovitrelle, Suprecur and combinations of these.  It might be worth mentioning other drugs.

If you haven't paid any monies up front for the IUI then why not take your business elsewhere to a consultant who can do everything under one roof?  

/links


----------



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

borderbound said:


> I haven't been accepted to the NHS in my area, - don't even get me started on that one  cost me a bitter fortune. (They wouldn't even put out for my blood tests) i was seeing a fertility specialist in Harley street who cost a FORTUNE - I couldn't believe it when he said he doesn't monitor it because it needs 'intense supervision...' - yes, that's what Im paying you £250 a scan for.
> 
> BearBear - I have been the londons women clinic - 78 haley street right? I went there for follicle tracking, Ive asked them over and over (by phone) if they deal with injections and they've been beyond useless at giving me information - not called back, not known, one receptionist even asked me to spell Gonal F....
> 
> ...


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks all, 

So sorry for not responding earlier. I desperately needed time off all things fertility related and am now on holiday staring at the beach and writing from a hotel lobby. - I definitely needed it. Downside is that I've had a few too many ice coffees, but otherwise very healthy. 

My partner and I decided to take a break in August and we were going to in September as well, but I've now decided to go forward on return, hopefully relaxed from holiday, and continue. 

I've got in touch with a private gp and asked him for a prescritpion of Gonal f, for the lowest dose (as no one has told me what I should, how much, how long for - I'm literally doing this all on my own)

I hope he just gives it to me so I can work it out as I go. 

For me the super frustrating thing is everyone saying to me that 'the second you stop thinking about it you'll get pregnant' - as a lesbian, there is no miracle, there is no fumble that leads to something, there is timing, there are drugs, there are scans. It's impossibe to not think about it. 

My little brother (21 years old) got his girlfriend pregnant (not planned, not entirely wanted) and they're expecting late October. My dad (56...) remarried (30...) and they have a ten month year old. My cousins, 30, 31) are also expecting in October. And I am finding myself not wanting to see any of them anymore. Not because I am jealous (though, I am) but because I am seriously struggling with everyone telling me to just 'stop thinking about it' or 'every woman thinks she has problems - you'll be fine'

I'm 27 on Saturday. All my bloods came back fine. I do not have PCOS. I do not ovulate and I don't know why. I have zero faith in the specialists assigned to me. I'm trying to order a drug that I found out about online, I don't know how much to take, how long to take it for, how to store it, when to start having scans, what not to eat while I'm on it... it's all a bit - well annoying. 

Anyway. **stares at sea to calm down**

I'm ridiculously broody, watching lots of little ones in the water with their parents. There's a spa here (that I cannot afford) but they do reflexology treatments which I here are good for fertility (and cheaper than acupuncture) so I might just go and see if they can squeeze me in before I go. 

Thanks again for all your warmth, it does make me feel a whole lot better to have people who know what I"m going through!

xxxx


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there

I use Holly House Hospital in Buckhurst Hill. They are part of CRM London in Regent's Park and they are really lovely. My consultant is Dr Atalla. 

Hope this helps. 

Good luck!


----------

